# Looking for a camper shell



## Jant (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking to borrow/rent a camper shell to fit a Ford F150XLT 6 1/2' bed pickup.  Needed 7/20-7/30. Must be located in southwest Colorado.  Responsible, retired RVing couple!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2013)

Why not buy one and just keep it?  Just wondering   Welcome to the forum.


----------

